# [Casemod] Aero Cube



## Dirk Kramer (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey enthusiastic PC builders,

I'm going to start a new casemod, this time a micro-ATX build in the Aerocool DS cube.
It has to be an HTPC that can also be used as a LAN-box, so it has to be a freaking awesome case.

Hardware : not known yet
Cooling components: Not known yet

Here are some pictures of the Aerocool DS Cube.










































Playing with some LED`s.










See you soon


----------



## Dirk Kramer (Jun 23, 2017)

This week started making a midplate and some minor adjustments to the case itself :































Pre-drill the holes and then cut out with the cutter.














Mid plate fits perfectly :















I made a window in both side panels, here you can see the graphics card en later the cooling en hardware.



























Problem ?? Little space for power cables,s o I did a little adjustment.























Did some wrapping on the midplate with some mat black.















I got the idea of making a pump with reservoir combo in the front of the case, so the round hole has already been made.
Had two more pass through fittings spare, so I used them to make an easy connection through the midplate.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 24, 2017)

Love the contours of the cube!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2017)

Fun thing about build in smaller cases is you have to get creative.  Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Dirk Kramer (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey, another update.


This week I started with the front panel of the case.
I used the Asus Mayan pattern for the front, later on there will be a lot of RGB led`s behind this panel and case parts.































































































































Used some primer, more in the next update 






If you have any questions, I'd love to hear those


----------



## Dirk Kramer (Aug 14, 2017)

I got a new tool for modding, bought this airbrush starter-pack with some paint to get started. 

For a first time I did a nice job I think,  of course there are some points we can improve but we can work on that.










These colors I`m going to use on the case. (red madder dark, black)
















First I used the color (red madder dark), then I used a airbrush and brush and added the color (black). And added a clear coating, for a first time I did a great job I think.



















































The sharpness of the pictures will improve in the next update.


----------



## Dirk Kramer (Sep 9, 2017)

So I got two packages last week, one with all the hardware and one from Highflow.nl with all the cooling parts. So let`s get started with the inside.




MB: Asus ROG Strix Z270G Gaming









CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K




GPU: Asus Strix GTX1070 O8G Gaming









RAM: Avexir ROG Tesla Red 2666 MHz 16GB









PSU: Corsair RM850I 




And of course ''CableMod''














For cooling I chose EKWB




EK-FC1080 GTX Strix – Nickel with a shinny Nickel Backplate



















EK-Supremacy EVO – Nickel





A group photo




It`s time for some PETG bending




EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite – incl. pump














Best handy tool ever, no sharp edges anymore.


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2017)

Keep up the great work! I can't wait to see this one finished


----------



## Dirk Kramer (Sep 9, 2017)

infrared said:


> Keep up the great work! I can't wait to see this one finished



Thanks


----------



## Dirk Kramer (Nov 27, 2017)

It took a while but here is the final shoot of this Small Case Mod.


----------

